# BMWCCA-LA Chapter Auto-x (Sat., Apr 8th)



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

The LA Chapter will be hosting it's 2nd auto-x of the season. The first ever at California Speedway (GREEN LOT formerly Lot 12 across from the Go-Kart track).

This date *DOES CONFLICT WITH BIMMERFEST in Santa Barbara*. Sorry I had this date reserved in advance since January. Had I known about Bimmerfest's date, I would've picked another date. But no worries, as there are 4 more autocrosses.

Please go to *Club Haus* section tab of the LA Chapter website (see my signature below) to read the AutoCross Information Form which list the requirements.

Thanks,


----------

